
ML instructor Siraj Raval allegedly scammed his students - tsp
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/d7ad2y/d_siraj_raval_potentially_exploiting_students/
======
villgax
His channel reeks of typical click bait & you come out with no insight at the
end of it. Nothing original ever came out of him apart from cringey memes &
parroting HN top articles.

